

Street View arrives at CERN - jankeromnes
http://google-latlong.blogspot.ch/2013/09/street-view-arrives-at-cern.html

======
Create
"How should we make it attractive for them [young people] to spend 5,6,7 years
in our field, be satisfied, learn about excitement, but finally be qualified
to find other possibilities?" \-- H. Schopper

The numbers make the problem clear. In 2007, the year before CERN first
powered up the LHC, the lab produced 142 master's and Ph.D. theses, according
to the lab's document server. Last year it produced 327. (Fermilab chipped in
54.) That abundance seems unlikely to vanish anytime soon, as last year ATLAS
had 1000 grad students and CMS had 900.

In contrast, the INSPIRE Web site, a database for particle physics, currently
lists 124 postdocs worldwide in experimental high-energy physics, the sort of
work LHC grads have trained for.

The situation is equally difficult for postdocs trying to make the jump to a
junior faculty position or a permanent job at a national lab. The Snowmass
Young Physicists survey received responses from 956 early-career researchers,
including 343 postdocs. But INSPIRE currently lists just 152 "junior"
positions, including 61 in North America. And the supply of jobs isn't likely
to increase, says John Finley, an astrophysicist at Purdue University in West
Lafayette, Indiana, who is leading a search to replace two senior particle
physicists. "For the most part, I don't think departments are looking to grow
their particle physics programs," he says.

[http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_magazine/previou...](http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_magazine/previous_issues/articles/2013_08_29/caredit.a1300185)

Despite earlier assurances that it had been deleted, Google still had in its
possesion payload data collected by its Street View cars' Wi-Fi systems

[http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Google-must-
delet...](http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Google-must-delete-last-
of-UK-Street-View-data-1894652.html)

------
guard-of-terra
Meanwhile that's how _data_ gets processed:
[http://company.yandex.com/press_center/blog/entry.xml?pid=6](http://company.yandex.com/press_center/blog/entry.xml?pid=6)

"One of the four big experiments at the world’s largest and most powerful
particle accelerator, the Large Hadron Collider, is now testing Yandex’s
machine learning technology, MatrixNet, on their data on B-meson decay."

~~~
Create
just for the record and to please the prospective downvoting mob, here is a
warning to any non-westerner members:

"The cost [...] has been evaluated, taking into account realistic labor prices
in different countries. The total cost is X (with a western equivalent value
of Y) [where Y>X]

source: LHCb calorimeters : Technical Design Report

ISBN: 9290831693
[http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264](http://cdsweb.cern.ch/record/494264)

~~~
magicalist
What in the world is going on in this thread?

------
the_french
To better understand the scale of the detectors, look at this picture of
ATLAS:
[https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-...](https://www.google.com/maps/views/view/streetview/cern/cern-
atlas/kWZ2TA53b9AAAAQJODkDDg?gl=us&heading=170&pitch=105&fovy=75) . There's a
_crane_ reaching up to the beamline which is ~1/2 of the size of the cavity
the detector is in.

~~~
jankeromnes
The stairs and their levels also make me a bit dizzy.

------
elyase
WoW, spam is getting really subtle, at least for "non-westerner members".

~~~
Create
"The best defense against propaganda: more propaganda." \-- Edward Bernays
(November 22, 1891 – March 9, 1995) was an Austrian-born American publicist,
sometimes called "the father of public relations" Quoted in L. Tye The Father
of Spin (1998) p. 102

Journalistic theory generally holds that news items should be objective,
giving the reader an accurate background and analysis of the subject at hand.
On the other hand, advertisements evolved from the traditional commercial
advertisements to include also a new type in the form of paid articles or
broadcasts disguised as news. These generally present an issue in a very
subjective and often misleading light, primarily meant to persuade rather than
inform. Normally they use only subtle propaganda techniques and not the more
obvious ones used in traditional commercial advertisements. If the reader
believes that a paid advertisement is in fact a news item, the message the
advertiser is trying to communicate will be more easily "believed" or
"internalized".

------
_mn
Like I need another reason to just say home.

